# Melodic Rock Thread



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Couldn't think of a better term to describe this kind of music. Maybe Arena Rock. Post some of your favorite melodic rock bands and albums. Here are some of mine. 
Boston - Third Stage
Boston - Don't Look Back
Boston - Boston
Asia - Asia
Asia - Alpha 
Asia - Astra
Moody Blues - Days of Future Passed
Moody Blues - Seventh Sojourn
Moody Blues - Long Distance Voyager
Styx - Grand Illusion
Kansas - Leftoverture
Kansas - Point of Know Return
Journey - Escape


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

My favorite melodic rock band is The Doors.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Can - Future Days
Kraftwerk - Trans Europa Express
Roxy Music - (Eponymous), For Your Pleasure, Stranded, Country Life, Siren


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Deep Purple would be my favorite. Moody Blues is pretty good too.

EDIT: Forgot the other important part, favorite album. For Deep Purple a Killer album is 
Machine Head:








Always thought some of the coolest opening riffs on any rock song were on this one from Machine Head:




Great guitar solo about 2:20 in. This song is packed with power and emotion and kind of explains my brother's feelings after he got married in the 1970s only to have her divorce him two years later. He basically told me, "never again."

Never spent much time investigating the Moody Blues, but what I have heard is excellent.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Moodys up until they lost Pinder.
loved his mellotron.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm confused by this categorization...I consider just about everything I collect to be "melodic"; however, based on the o/p examples perhaps I might suggest the following:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

You're right. It is a confusing genre to label. I think of melodic rock as over the top. The Tchaikovsky of Rock music. Very emotional and romantic. Think Journey, Boston, Styx, and etc. Sure there is a lot of music with great melodies. But I think these types of bands prioritize in it a little more. It's like their religion. But I see you might not be in it based on the elevator video. lol


----------

